# 1976 JD 3130 HFWD, Drag link chewing through hydraulic hose



## JeremyHH (May 26, 2021)

Hello!

I have rarely even seen a tractor in 25 years, until i I moved from the city and bought an old JD.
Probably should not have bought a HFWD model, but needed something with a lot of power and traction for a small amount of money.

JD 3130(Canada/EU), should be identical to the JD 2840(US)

The most critical issue right now is that the drag-link from the pitman arm will chew through a hydraulic hose.
I cannot find this hose in my manual, so not sure what it does, but guessing it´s the Hydrostatic drive and the tractor will be stranded due to critical loss of pressure.

so, question is:

Should I attempt to bend the metal tube at the end, to save the rubber hose? (this is clearly not bent correcly/wrong model for this tractor)
...or will this most likely be brittle, break and explode with hydraulic oil EVERYwhere...eye injury, metal shrapnel and so forth 

Thanks!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
You have a very nice looking tractor. I agree the hose in your photo is not readily accessible to view in Hydrostatic Front Wheel Drive for 2130, 3030, 3130 Tractors - PC4140. I agree that bending metal tube on line so hose will clear drag link is1 option. If HFWD is inoperable there should be no pressure in the line in your photo. I sold 2840's where they were NEW & to my memory & JD parts they were only offered in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

In my search of the JD parts schematics I stumbled onto the part # for your tractors HFWD hose & it wasn't in hyd section where I was searching for it.. See photo below.


----------

